# Speaker Setup for Mallet with Titan QSI



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi,

I finally installed the new Titan in my Mallet and starting to enjoy all the new goodies that come with the new design. I am looking for some ideas for those who have been successful at installing 2 speakers in the engine to take advantage of the stereo effects. Having just removed a Phoenix 2K2 from the tender I am looking for a way to bring some deep bass to the engine rather then the tender. Any and all suggestions are welcome and appreciated. 

I've looked at the One to One Scale Speaker set up and those have a great sound along with bass but from what I can tell they have really been tuned for the previous QSI boards with a single speaker output.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should be able to "split" the speakers into 2 groups, I'd use the "double" for bass and bias the chuff to the front 2 speakers. 

Did you drill the hole pointing downwards between the cylinders? 

Did you read my page with the speaker install?

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 

Greg*


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks I am still working on getting the correct size speaker before I drill a hole. Do you think the one to one setup would support the split as you mentioned above? I have looked at your QSI install for the Mallet but was not sure if you've done anything further with the Titan or Leonard's speaker arrangement. The link you attached is inoperable, is that the link to the QSI install or a recent update? 

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I sure don't know what the heck is going on with links lately...


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/mot...si-install*

Yes, I think so, I think it would be fine... but why not contact Leonard?

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks, that link works much better. I have a few others saved in my favorites from you site that act the same way so I was not sure if it was my browser or your site. I'll figure that out later. 

I did speak with Leonard and he has not really spent much time looking at the Titans so he was not sure how it would work. Also I believe his system was around 6 ohms and I thought I remember you posting on here that the Titans need to be 8 ohms per QSI? 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, 8 ohms is optimal for any of the QSI systems, but 6 will work. 

I don't remember the base impedance of the speakers he is using, but maybe they are 8 ohms. Did Leonard say he could "split" his system into two, and what the impedance would be? 

The Titan just has 2 amplifiers as opposed to the one on the Quantum Revolution (that's the real name of the original design)... 

You could also find some similar-sized speakers in 4 ohms, and then wire 2 in series to get 8, and make 2 sets, one with the individual speakers, and the other with the 2 speakers in the tube. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmmhead on 01 Jun 2013 07:42 AM 
_{snip...}_ Thanks, that link works much better. I have a few others saved in my favorites from you site that act the same way so I was not sure if it was my browser or your site. I'll figure that out later. _{snip...}_ Check the end of the link for an inadvertently included space (i.e. specifically a HTML nbsp entity _(nbsp = non-braking space)_), which causes it to be included in the URL and causes the link to fail.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That was it on my first one Steve, I need to be more careful! 

Thanks!


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Greg,

I spoke with Leonard and placed an order for the speaker set-up. Thought I should give it a try and see how it works with the Titan. I'll Let you know how that works out. Now onto looking at that direct drive smoke feature starting at your website.

Tim


----------

